# Combat School (TV Show)



## Veiledal (15 Nov 2010)

Hey, how many of you guys have seen the show Combat School? It used to run on the discovery channel but now its off the air. It's about 3 RCR doing their workup and the start of their deployment in Afghanistan. 

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could watch it since it's not on being played on the air anymore


----------



## jnunes13 (15 Nov 2010)

I downloaded all the episodes off of Pirate Bay!


----------



## Veiledal (15 Nov 2010)

thank you just found em  ;D


----------



## shiska (15 Nov 2010)

Wow I'm getting some epic nostalgia right now. Watched the entire series when it first came out. It's one of the main things that turned my attention towards serving!


----------



## chrisf (15 Nov 2010)

Lil r said:
			
		

> Hey, how many of you guys have seen the show Combat School? It used to run on the discovery channel but now its off the air. It's about 3 RCR doing their workup and the start of their deployment in Afghanistan.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows where I could watch it since it's not on being played on the air anymore



Better question, how many are in or on the show?


----------



## 2010newbie (16 Nov 2010)

You can purchase the series from Paperny Films. I purchased the Combat School and Jetstream package.

http://www.papernyfilms.com/store/#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=674567


----------



## a.schamb (17 Nov 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You can purchase the series from Paperny Films. I purchased the Combat School and Jetstream package.
> 
> http://www.papernyfilms.com/store/#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=674567



Yup, I did the same.

They're both really great, I highly recommend them.


----------

